# Vomited this morning like a sausage



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Something strange happened this morning, and it raised a slight concern.

As long as we've had Kira, she's never vomited.

I normally make it a habit of resting Kira after her meal. But this morning, Kira was rolling on the floor with Coconut, and just frolicking with her in the kitchen. Nothing strenuous, and she wasn't running around.

About 10 minutes after she ate, she vomited her meal. What caught my attention, was the shape of the vomit. It was a long, sausage shaped vomit.

Of course, there's a little paranoia on my part, and I'm envisioning her food being blocked from her stomach.

Can someone chine in, and explain how her food could be shaped the way it was?
She's in her crate, resting, and she seems fine.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

could it have been a 'hairball'? Cats vomit hairballs that tend to look like that


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Diane,
It was clearly her food. The kibbles and wet food were still intact. There was a coating of clear slime on it. It was shaped like a tube.

I did a search, and came across "Mega E". Since this is the first time seeing this, I'm not raising any red flags. 
Kira was rolling on the floor with Coconut, right after she ate. I usually make it a habit of resting her after meals, but the timing had us getting kids ready for school, and the dogs were playing quietly.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I have had the occassional vomit that looked like that... not common....maybe once every few years. 

Probably playing after eating upset something. I always crate the dogs after eating. It is tough with Beau because after the evening meal he wants to play something fierce but I note he rests after lunch probably because of the 40 minute walk in the woods.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

If it means anything...

When Kira and Coconut play, it's always Kira laying on her back, and Coconut growling and nipping at every body part on Kira. Kira will just lay there, with her mouth open, and nudge Coconut away from her, and sort of taunt her.

Maybe laying on her back after eating her meal, upset her stomach. Maybe she had a Coconut fur ball (as you mentioned).


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

That happens a lot to my cats if they eat too fast. It's like the food JUST hits the stomach, the stomach is upset, and it goes back up through the esophagus in an undigested tube-shape with the little coating of saliva that wasn't tampered with by the stomach acid. I wouldn't worry too much about a blockage unless she keeps vomiting. When my ex's puppy had a blockage, he vomited SEVERLY as well as had diarrhea, and he went down hill VERY quickly.

Keep an eye on her, but since you mentioned she was playing, it is really no surprise. I'm sure she's fine  My kitties whork up sausages of undigested food a lot, actually - at least, the old one does 'cause he has problems learning how to eat slower.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Alexandria610 said:


> That happens a lot to my cats if they eat too fast. It's like the food JUST hits the stomach, the stomach is upset, and it goes back up through the esophagus in an undigested tube-shape with the little coating of saliva that wasn't tampered with by the stomach acid. I wouldn't worry too much about a blockage unless she keeps vomiting. When my ex's puppy had a blockage, he vomited SEVERLY as well as had diarrhea, and he went down hill VERY quickly.
> 
> Keep an eye on her, but since you mentioned she was playing, it is really no surprise. I'm sure she's fine  My kitties whork up sausages of undigested food a lot, actually - at least, the old one does 'cause he has problems learning how to eat slower.


Ditto- I think it is because she JUST ate as well- My cat does the same thing- I wouldn't worry too much about it unless it gets worse or is very frequent and for no reason (such as rough play right after eating)


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

It's always so unpleasant to hear a noise, then turn the corner and find an undigested tube of kitty food. Yum yum.


----------



## Tin-pup (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't think it was mega-E. I had a GSD with mega-E and it was never tube shaped. Not saying that it couldn't ever be, but this sounds more like a hairball gone bad. Expecially since this is the first time seeing it. If it was true mega-E, you'd know it by now.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I would imagine it was because her food didnt even make it to her tummy to start being digested, just came back up from the esophogas . Once food hits the tummy, it is able to spread out in the "pouch", but if it comes back up before then, it is tube shaped.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

Joey gave us a scare last night.

He woke up, started whining and pacing back and forth in the bedroom. We heard a noise, and found that he vomited in the corner.

It looked like the dog cookies we gave him earlier in the evening, surrounded by slime.

We gave him some rice and pumpkin this morning, instead of the meat we usually give him, then some rawhide to keep him occupied while my husband drove me to the train station.

My husband just told me he vomited again. He's sleeping now.

It sounds like a very upset stomach, brought on by different foods he ate during the day. We also played tug of war with him.

What do we do now? He was at the vet 2 weeks ago, no problems.

He's almost 6 years old; we've had him for 2 months.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Don't give rawhides.
He could have a blockage from it.


----------

